# What is quickest method to learn keyboard?



## janealex

I have not enough time for learning so please suggest me What is quickest method to learn keyboard?


----------



## Polednice

Sleep on top of one every night - you'll wake up each day with an epiphany on how to play.


----------



## Krummhorn

Get yourself a tutor or teacher ... The only way you're going to learn is by practicing, practicing, and practicing and when you're done practicing, practice some more - at least 3 hours each day.


----------



## Rasa

There is no way to save time on learning a keyboard.


----------



## LordBlackudder

Learn some scales and chords. They are fun to learn and help you understand music. They also help with getting a feel for the instrument.

Than learn some easy songs. If you mess about with some songs you will start to learn the way the music is formed and played. You will also see patterns in the music so next time you learn a song you can do it quicker.

I would recommend pop music, tv theme tunes, video game music. They are fun and mostly quite easy to learn.


----------



## mamascarlatti

LordBlackudder said:


> I would recommend pop music, tv theme tunes, video game music. They are fun and mostly quite easy to learn.


Unless you are learning in order to play classical music, in which case I would say play easy classical pieces.

Whatever you choose, make sure you like the music you are learning, because it's hard work and you can lose motivation trying to learn stuff you don't enjoy.


----------



## Rasa

> Learn some scales and chords. They are fun to learn and help you understand music. They also help with getting a feel for the instrument.


The first two statements is a lie told by piano teachers because they're frustrated they had to learn scales and arpeggios. The last statement is correct.


----------



## Ravellian

Clarification: Scales are not "fun" to play but they are absolutely necessary to developing proper keyboard technique, as they teach how to play evenly and quickly with both hands together, and how to properly cross under with the thumb. They also teach you how the circle of 5ths works. If you want to become at all proficient in piano, especially classical piano, you have to learn scales.


----------



## Lukecash12

Rasa said:


> The first two statements is a lie told by piano teachers because they're frustrated they had to learn scales and arpeggios. The last statement is correct.


Who's frustrated at learning the scales and arpeggios? If you don't espouse them, then you are going against the grain of every conservatory I've associated with.


----------



## Rasa

I was merely referencing the statement that scales and arpeggios were fun. It's a lie.


----------

